# Tractor show, Somerset, UK Feb 5-6, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link for additional info not covered below:

http://www.somersettractorshow.co.uk/


SOMERSET VINTAGE & CLASSIC TRACTOR SHOW
Saturday & Sunday 5th & 6th February 2005
Royal Bath & West Showground, 
Shepton Mallet, Somerset.

EXHIBITORS ENTRY FORM 
Closing date 21st January 2005 (Book early as space is limited)
Please send SAE with this form enclosing £5.00 per Tractor
Just one off payment no matter how many classes entered. 
Included with entry a family pass for both days. 
Trophy and rosettes to winners of each class. 

CLASS 1 Concours (Any Age) 2 Veteran 1903 -1939
3 Vintage 1940 - 1959 4 Post Vintage 1960 - 1969 
5 Classic 1970 + 6 Off Farm (Any Age)
7 Best Restored 8 Best Working Tractor
9 Implement 10 Horticultural Tractor 
11 Stationary Engine 12 Juniors (16 & Under)

Juniors will be asked about their exhibit & knowledge.


----------

